# Germany Language Course



## russo (Apr 11, 2010)

Hello all,
I'm moving to Koln next month and will need a German Language course, since I'm Brazilian/Portuguese would be rather in Portuguese to Germany learning.
Any clue, please let me know.

Danke!

Alexandre Correia


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

Try the local education service 'VHS/Volkhochschulen' for courses.

We had another thread recently about language in Köln
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ge...germany/72933-language-language-language.html


----------



## russo (Apr 11, 2010)

*German Language*

Thanks for reply, but I didn't find any German Language course there. I'm looking for a Course to start to learn German as soon as possible so I will improve my skills at the new Job.
I would like some course from Portuguese to German if possible.
Thanks again.
Danke

Alexandre Correia "Russo"


----------



## Seb* (Mar 22, 2009)

russo said:


> Thanks for reply, but I didn't find any German Language course there. I'm looking for a Course to start to learn German as soon as possible so I will improve my skills at the new Job.
> I would like some course from Portuguese to German if possible.
> Thanks again.
> Danke
> ...


Every Volkshochschule in Germany offers German courses, they are relatively cheap (often even free) and easy to find: http://www.iwwb.de/suchergebnis.php...e=einfach&mtz=10&feldname5=WBDB&feldinhalt5=0

I highly doubt that you will find a German course tought in Portuguese. This is highly specialised, your best chance would be to find a private portuguese person who is willing to teach you German, but I guess the quality wouldn´t be as good as a native speaker!


----------



## russo (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks a lot Seb for that information... I will look forward on this..
Danke

Russo


----------

